

When you have a nail in your eye, everything looks like a nail - robheaton
http://robertheaton.com/2013/07/15/when-you-have-a-nail-in-your-eye/

======
beat
As I often say, a mixed metaphor is worth two in the bush.

Seriously, though, as I keep watching the startup community, what I want to
tell every wannabe technical founder is to _find a business partner_. There
are a zillion businesspeople out there with real, valuable problems who lack
the technical skill to implement their solution. Those have a far better
chance of success than cobbling together something from the set of problems
visible to a 22 year old CS student.

------
macca321
Hmm, this touched a bizarre chord for me, particularly "noodling too far down
a technological rabbit hole".

Due to obsessing over the fact that the code you write today may get discarded
tomorrow (even worse, it may need to be maintained!), I spend my time working
on my rapid application development framework, in order to mitigate the cost
of making the wrong thing. This obviously creates a distinct lack of making
the right thing.

Coincidentally my framework is called Noodles...

------
rasmuskl
Great post. Now off to write some software that can track when I'm focusing
too much on the technology!

------
krmmalik
That was hilarious but rather profound at the same time. Interestingly, I was
going to write on a similar topic in the next few weeks or so, but from a
different angle. I may still do it.

------
Samuel_Michon
When you have a nail in your eye, chances are you can still see fine with your
other eye.

Source: I only have one functioning eye and I’m a designer. (No nail in my eye
though, so I can’t be sure)

------
brendanobrien
I really, needed to read these exact words this morning. Thank you to the
author. Now time to refocus!

------
instakill
"How can he see he's got flies in his eyes if he's got flies in his eyes?"

------
jp1989
Great read!

